# The HUZTL scam



## Matt Hogden (Nov 19, 2017)

Well this is a post just to let people know about a regular occurrence with Huztl, that is SO common it COULD be called a scam.
.
OK, here goes,
# You order the kit. Because it seems so cheap its hard to resist.
# There is nearly always parts missing. But its hard to know because the kit does NOT come with instructions or a parts check list. Usually very small and cheap items are missing.
# So you contact them and they say "Sorry, but dont worry".
Then they ask you to "Place Another Order" and they will put the missing items in with the new order. (I did this).
You receive the parts. So you start to build the saw, only to find that there is still parts missing. You contact them and they say "Place another order" lol. I didnt do that this time. 
ALL COMMUNICATION STOPS!
.
# Additional info,
When you email them about yojr concerns with the deep pitting in their cylinder platting, you are asked to send pics (did this).
Then you get,
"Dont worry, our technician has examined your pictures and we assure you that everything will work fine". Even though its the roughest piece of sh;t you have ever seen in your whole time as a 2 stroke mechanic. 
You ask for a new cylinder and they resist to the point of argument.
.
Have i missed anything?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TBS (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the very bad experiences you had with them. You may save a few more from going through that crap.


----------



## alexcagle (Nov 19, 2017)

So you require the point you were trying to made is before you after find that problems were made and addressed that parts (s) were not included by your emails. Thank you please. 
*
What do you expect from China?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Pitting in cylinder plating is obviously acceptable quality for these cheap kits. The technician said it will work fine......but they don’t tell you for how long.

You get what you pay for. Now or later.

It doesn’t take a genius to be leery of these kits when people are saying to put a Meteor P&C, OEM seals and bearings, OEM oiler, etc. makes me think the whole saw should be OEM.

Apparently a few folks here have had good luck with them but I’m not sure if they built a saw and used it professionally or are mostly using a 660 clone as a homeowner saw


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 19, 2017)

I had once considered buying one of the kits but since reading different posts about missing parts and customer service I think I'll pass. I have enough trouble with locals around here that don't know you have to mix the oil with the gas...


----------



## TBS (Nov 19, 2017)

Seriously? You have to mix the oil with the gas? 

I thought about buying a kit from them but that hassle and all the other crap isn't worth it.


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 19, 2017)

I thought the oil tank in the front was for the oil injection system.

Steve


----------



## alexcagle (Nov 19, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> I thought the oil tank in the front was for the oil injection system.
> 
> Steve


That's nothing. 
There is a Norton Clipper cutoff saw that really does have oil injection. 
One tard put diesel in the oil reservior, because the cap was green.....


----------



## TBS (Nov 19, 2017)

Huztl unfortunately is the first link when looking up chainsaw parts on Google.


----------



## jackjcc (Nov 19, 2017)

I’ve had two complete kits with no issues. Both came from HL supply, I’m gonna guess they put a little more effort into those kits. All the plastic has “cross performance” all over it. I also upgraded to cross performance jugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougand3 (Nov 19, 2017)

A curious thing is...you can buy most every part to build a saw on ebay from huztl. But not a "complete (mostly) saw in a box" - that's only from huztl.net. Is there some legal reason for that or is it they don't like an arbitrator (and feedback system) they can't control?


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 19, 2017)

Does anyone buy the Husky kits, all I hear about are the Stihl kits. What happened to the complete Echo saws they had at one time?

Steve


----------



## Matt Hogden (Nov 19, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I had once considered buying one of the kits but since reading different posts about missing parts and customer service I think I'll pass. I have enough trouble with locals around here that don't know you have to mix the oil with the gas...


Good idea. Buy a used OEM and strip her down

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Hogden (Nov 19, 2017)

dougand3 said:


> A curious thing is...you can buy most every part to build a saw on ebay from huztl. But not a "complete (mostly) saw in a box" - that's only from huztl.net. Is there some legal reason for that or is it they don't like an arbitrator (and feedback system) they can't control?


Exactly!
Imagine the feedback they would get if they sold complete kits lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 19, 2017)

dougand3 said:


> A curious thing is...you can buy most every part to build a saw on ebay from huztl. But not a "complete (mostly) saw in a box" - that's only from huztl.net. Is there some legal reason for that or is it they don't like an arbitrator (and feedback system) they can't control?


 I think you guessed it...ebay always sides in with the buyer on a dispute, even if the buyer is Al Capone...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 19, 2017)

Matt Hogden said:


> Good idea. Buy a used OEM and strip her down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 That's exactly what I've been doing. Got a friend from another town that used to get all the Stihl carcasses I wanted and I rebuilt them. I got a couple of real nice 361s from him and a bunch of 029,290s..


----------



## TBS (Nov 19, 2017)

dougand3 said:


> A curious thing is...you can buy most every part to build a saw on ebay from huztl. But not a "complete (mostly) saw in a box" - that's only from huztl.net. Is there some legal reason for that or is it they don't like an arbitrator (and feedback system) they can't control?



Noticed on their site all reviews are 5 stars and perfectly rosey for the kits.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Nov 19, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> I thought the oil tank in the front was for the oil injection system.
> 
> Steve



Amsoil 100:1


----------



## Matt Hogden (Nov 20, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> Noticed on their site all reviews are 5 stars and perfectly rosey for the kits.


Self reviews dont count lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcagle (Nov 20, 2017)

jackjcc said:


> I’ve had two complete kits with no issues. Both came from HL supply, I’m gonna guess they put a little more effort into those kits. All the plastic has “cross performance” all over it. I also upgraded to cross performance jugs.


*
Cross makes good AM stuff, imo.
Heck, even their air filters seem to actually work.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Nov 20, 2017)

alexcagle said:


> *
> Cross makes good AM stuff, imo.
> Heck, even their air filters seem to actually work.



Got a site for Cross? $20-$25 for an air filter is starting to suck. Thanks.


----------



## alexcagle (Nov 20, 2017)

H.L Supply in Florida has the most, but since a hurricane, then moving, they seem to have let the stock run low. 
They have been out of things I need for a month or two.


----------



## BonScott46 (Nov 20, 2017)

It is the same chit all the time no matter if it is China or Sweden. This is how customer service is trained to deal with customers, it is not so much customer service as damage control/get the customer to give up.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 20, 2017)

I just fixed that problem I think. They were not communicating. They would say we fix. But the guys in Warehouse were never trained on what constitutes a good part so they would send out another bad part and feel it was something you did. I got my nice ugly on and that's cleared up. They might have a hiccup or two. I think it's fixed. On the put it on your new order say no, until you straighten my current order out..

They will catch one. I was rough with them. That sux.


My last 660 was missing 3 nuts , worms gear pair. Not bad and has many improvements.

I bought a cross cylinder on and it was clicklng when piston was full seated. It would pull your arm out of socket damage pawls, spring etc just trying to crank it. I took it off and put FarmerTec back on and those issues went away.

The cylinder photo shows 3 minutes of use at idle and you can see scuffs


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 20, 2017)

dougand3 said:


> A curious thing is...you can buy most every part to build a saw on ebay from huztl. But not a "complete (mostly) saw in a box" - that's only from huztl.net. Is there some legal reason for that or is it they don't like an arbitrator (and feedback system) they can't control?



There have been some Chinese sellers who occasionally offered kits on eBay. I haven't seen any in a couple of weeks. 
They were probably either Farmertec aliases (like Huztl is) or some other closely related crazy scheme: the last two orders I placed with Huztl came from two different addresses. One in Shenzhen and the other in Qingdao. Look at a map of China to see how close those places are. 
If the kits are as bad as you say, especially when it comes to ill-fitting parts, the cases probably landed in front of the eBay court after the usual "communication breakdown", costing our Chinese friends a bit of money.

Now you can find "Engine kits" whose content is clearly state in the description and "*Problem with An Order?* We work hard to get everything right but mistakes happen and we want to fix them quickly, please ask any questions using the eBay system without starting a return or opening a case."


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 20, 2017)

As far as Chinese parts; if you polish up a turd all you have is a shiny turd.

And you spent all that time playing in $H!T


----------



## ZeroJunk (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't know. I have three of those $78 039 engines on 029's poking along in the neighborhood just fine after a couple of years. It was either that or the dumpster.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 20, 2017)

r


ZeroJunk said:


> I don't know. I have three of those $78 039 engines on 029's poking along in the neighborhood just fine after a couple of years. It was either that or the dumpster.




But do your hands still stink from playing with $H!T


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 20, 2017)

I doubt if you could go to ebay and get much justice from them on Huztl purchases, it seems that ebay treats the "power sellers" differently than they would you or me. I imagine ebay compares how many transactions Huztl has to how many we have and gives Huztl the nod..


----------



## alexcagle (Nov 20, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> As far as Chinese parts; if you polish up a turd all you have is a shiny turd.
> 
> And you spent all that time playing in $H!T


*
Part cloning is fundamentally criminal in my opinion, at least while the original manufacturer who did all the research and development is still selling that model. 
*
Take the TS420 cut saw air filtration system for example. They spent in excess of 2million dollars in research and development.
Their latest rendition of the TS420/500i air filter kits are made in a Chinese plant for Stihl.
*
Stihl carries parts for models 15 years after production stops on a given model.
I would think it's OK to produce aftermarket parts after production stops though.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 20, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> I thought the oil tank in the front was for the oil injection system.
> 
> Steve


Naw that's where you change the oil!


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 20, 2017)

Wish they would make up their mind where the engine oil goes. That dipstick string ain't worth a toot, keeps bending and getting twisted up. So where do you put the bar oil, in a 5 gallon bucket to dip your bar in?

Steve


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Nov 20, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> Wish they would make up their mind where the engine oil goes. That dipstick string ain't worth a toot, keeps bending and getting twisted up. So where do you put the bar oil, in a 5 gallon bucket to dip your bar in?
> 
> Steve


In a 5 gallon bucket, exactly. I hear used motor oil is the best to use.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2017)

What do expect from a cheaply made and cheaply priced kit from a company that is in business to make and sell copies of stolen technology?


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 20, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I doubt if you could go to ebay and get much justice from them on Huztl purchases, it seems that ebay treats the "power sellers" differently than they would you or me. I imagine ebay compares how many transactions Huztl has to how many we have and gives Huztl the nod..


Your position seems to have changed on eBay in the last week or so did something happen? On eBay they only slow you down on the power sellers. They still act and those complaints cost the seller dollars. Just gotta wait a week to tear them a new one. I wrote my complaint and set a calendar reminder came back and pasted it into the form. They see a reduction in anger in the cooling off period. Not with cut and paste. My understanding is Several well placed complaints they will temporarily lose the power seller for x amount of time. At first people would just let it go. So part of this is how we trained them. I hope everyone will hold them accountable and this goes away. HL can be just as bad and they are on our shore.


----------



## Ozhoo (Nov 20, 2017)

What makes chainsaw parts so exclusive? The day a car manufacturer releases a new model you'll see aftermarket parts available. Walk into any auto parts store and you'll have your choice of multiple price/quality ranges. Those car manufactures spent millions on development as well.

I get the point about paying for quality. There's no doubt that Stihl makes a superior product. But to argue that somehow the chainsaw market should be excluded from the aftermarket has no merit unless we apply the same rules to all aftermarket products.


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 20, 2017)

Make something that's a dealer item only, GM does that on certain things.

Steve


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 20, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Your position seems to have changed on eBay in the last week or so did something happen? On eBay they only slow you down on the power sellers. They still act and those complaints cost the seller dollars. Just gotta wait a week to tear them a new one. I wrote my complaint and set a calendar reminder came back and pasted it into the form. They see a reduction in anger in the cooling off period. Not with cut and paste. My understanding is Several well placed complaints they will temporarily lose the power seller for x amount of time. At first people would just let it go. So part of this is how we trained them. I hope everyone will hold them accountable and this goes away. HL can be just as bad and they are on our shore.


 My position on ebay remains basically as it was. Ebay appears to be a good place to buy parts. I'm getting away from ebay in the selling department because of scammers taking advantage of their policies of not helping sellers with buyer scams and parts changing. An honest person will do fine buying on ebay I think, but an honest seller will have problems from time to time. 
I bought some parts from power sellers and was perfectly happy with them but noticed on the feedback page they had a thing that said I'd have to wait a week to post negative or mediocre feedback so I assumed they were treating the power sellers differently than they were the smaller sellers like me.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 20, 2017)

There's a lot more to be upset with the Chinese about than copying chainsaw parts...


----------



## Marshy (Nov 20, 2017)

Let me get this straight. A company with no integrity, who openly rips off saw designs and markets them as "aftermarket", is scaming individuals who purchase said copy saws out of $1.50-$5.00 worth of parts and hardware..?


----------



## Matt Hogden (Nov 20, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Let me get this straight. A company with no integrity, who openly rips off saw designs and markets them as "aftermarket", is scaming individuals who purchase said copy saws out of $1.50-$5.00 worth of parts and hardware..?


Yep. Then trying to force you to make another purchase to get the missing parts. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozhoo said:


> What makes chainsaw parts so exclusive? The day a car manufacturer releases a new model you'll see aftermarket parts available. Walk into any auto parts store and you'll have your choice of multiple price/quality ranges. Those car manufactures spent millions on development as well.
> 
> I get the point about paying for quality. There's no doubt that Stihl makes a superior product. But to argue that somehow the chainsaw market should be excluded from the aftermarket has no merit unless we apply the same rules to all aftermarket products.


I'm not aware of anyone selling complete cloned cars in a box.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Nov 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not aware of anyone selling complete cloned cars in a box.


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozhoo (Nov 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not aware of anyone selling complete cloned cars in a box.



So for clarification, you are ok with aftermarket parts but not complete aftermarket kits/saws? I can see that position but also see nothing wrong with Huztl or HL Supply putting all the parts in a box. 

In the end, it's a free market and people can decide for themselves.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozhoo said:


> So for clarification, you are ok with aftermarket parts but not complete aftermarket kits/saws? I can see that position but also see nothing wrong with Huztl or HL Supply putting all the parts in a box.
> 
> In the end, it's a free market and people can decide for themselves.


I suppose you might feel different if they were ripping off your hard work/product, under cutting your margin and trying to pass of as the same.


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 20, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Let me get this straight. A company with no integrity, who openly rips off saw designs and markets them as "aftermarket", is scaming individuals who purchase said copy saws out of $1.50-$5.00 worth of parts and hardware..?


Why hasn't Stihl buried them in court?
Lucas Mills, a much smaller company than Stihl, based in Australia, got a court win against a Chinese business for IP infringements a wee while ago. In the Chinese court system, no less.


----------



## Ozhoo (Nov 20, 2017)

Marshy said:


> I suppose you might feel different if they were ripping off your hard work/product, under cutting your margin and trying to pass of as the same.



My point was that you can't decide which products become available in the aftermarket. Whether they be for a car, saw or fidget spinner. The market decides what is cost effective to replicate and consumers decide on their purchase. We can't exclude saws simply because we'd like to.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out why I owe Stihl anything. Maybe I should be grateful that they put the U.S. saw makers out of business because of our lax policy toward foreign companies and then be all indignant over the Chinese.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 20, 2017)

ZeroJunk said:


> I'm trying to figure out why I owe Stihl anything. Maybe I should be grateful that they put the U.S. saw makers out of business because of our lax policy toward foreign companies and then be all indignant over the Chinese.



More like greedy management/executives put US saw makers out of business, just like the automakers and other US industries.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 20, 2017)

I see the new Stihl designed chainsaws that look basically like my 3400 Poulan saw, who copied who?


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 20, 2017)

I do think there is a difference between selling replacement parts vs. a complete clone, but that is for the manufacturers to deal with. If they won't defend their trademarks/tradenames/patents it's certainly not my responsibility to do so. My 19 year old car is full of aftermarket parts. I just put in a front crank seal branded as Felpro, made in Mexico. I doubt that Ford made the original seal, and if I bought one at the dealer it would be some aftermarket part branded as Motorcraft. I would never buy a vehicle if I had to get all the parts from the original manufacturer.

The chainsaw clones I have are Zenoah-based designs, and it is clear to me they had some sort of licensing/production agreement, as they have sold them as Zenoah products. The no-name clone was missing parts and had things mis-assembled, but the Earthquake did not. The missing parts were replaced for free. Both of them are used regularly, run great and are dead sold reliable, even though the castings are rough (granted that the Earthquake has been heavily modified). They would not be appropriate for pro use, but they were not intended for that. I doubt I'd buy an assembled clone made to look like the real saw otherwise - but how about a kit of aftermarket parts sold as such? What about old and out of production designs, like a replica '32 Ford or '66 Mustang?

Excessive clearances, rough castings and pitted chrome are the norm, but the pitting would have to be extreme to make any difference at all, and castings can be cleaned up. I have to laugh at some people's expectations for a dirt cheap chainsaw that is shipped across the world. That and the starry-eyed wonder at the magical parts from Germany or Sweden, as if the parts got sprinkled with fairy dust just because they come from Europe. Chainsaws are not particularly sophisticated machines, and they've pretty much been commodity items for a long time. Anyone could make the parts, of any quality desired, including the Chinese if you were willing to pay them the profit margins. Strato and feedback carbs are about the only things that have happened recently, and the Chinese can't sell those here. Ironic that if not for the emissions laws the Chinese would own at least the lower end of the market already (they may soon anyway), and that everyone hates the American made saws even more than the Chinese ones.


----------



## TBS (Nov 20, 2017)

Zomax makes strato saws that have epa approval and they are testing the waters here. You now buy a few models of their strato saws from Alibaba as individual items.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 20, 2017)

ZeroJunk said:


> I'm trying to figure out why I owe Stihl anything. Maybe I should be grateful that they put the U.S. saw makers out of business because of our lax policy toward foreign companies and then be all indignant over the Chinese.


With a name like " zero junk " I would think the China crap would bother you.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 20, 2017)

My comment addresses the fact problems occur no matter the supplier even one on my shore. Glad you have strong feelings for them.


----------



## jr27236 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> More like greedy management/executives put US saw makers out of business, just like the automakers and other US industries.


Well now this thread is turning into an economics topic. Greedy execs..yes but US companies are not going out of business due to solely greedy execs. It starts from the top with government taxing (fed/state/county/city/town) down to US as the end employee demanding higher pay due to the cost of living in our country. Companies are FORCED to leave and go the China/Mexico route due to salaries being a fraction of ours, no benefits of any kind provided, its basically slave labor and no EPA, labor, osha, oeeo, permit, rules (the list goes on) . So off to china/mexico it all goes with Zero quailty control or "technicians" and we ***** because we paid $10 for a item we clearly knew we were rolling the dice on to begin with because otherwise youd be paying $100 because thats what has to be charged to cover the cost of providing a legitimate quality product and follow the "rules".


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

Now you've identified the disease, how about a workable cure that won't kill the patient.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Nov 21, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> Now you've identified the disease, how about a workable cure that won't kill the patient.



Here are 3 places to begin treatment. I suggest a simultaneous 3 way "attack".


Cut the corporate tax rates and making manufacturing feel welcome again in the USA.
Tell the unions to go fk themselves; they have long outlived their usefulness and are now detriment to business. There was a time in history when the worker was being taken advantage of and the unions were necessary to help the worker take some of that power back. That pendulum has now swung to the opposite extreme.

EPA - full of extremist enviro-nuts. As someone who enjoys the outdoors (camping, hunting, kayaking, biking, etc) , I understand the need for the EPA and I think it is a good thing, but do they not see the stupid here -- Let's raise clean air/water/land requirements so high that companies don't want to spend the millions of dollars necessary to meet the new requirements, so those companies move their operations to other countries (with lower labor costs and lower tax rates) where there are* no environmental standards* and they pollute worse than they did when they were here in the USA. Only a bunch of morons would think that was a good idea. Probably the same bunch of morons that have battery powered or plug-in electric lawn mowers because "they don't pollute"  .


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Here are 3 places to begin treatment. I suggest a simultaneous 3 way "attack".
> 
> 
> Cut the corporate tax rates and making manufacturing feel welcome again in the USA.
> ...


I'm a believer in moderation in all things, including moderation. Your approach is to nuke the EPA, nuke unions, and let the fox run the hen house. Good luck with that, and God help the USA if any of that comes to pass.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 21, 2017)

jr27236 said:


> Well now this thread is turning into an economics topic. Greedy execs..yes but US companies are not going out of business due to solely greedy execs. It starts from the top with government taxing (fed/state/county/city/town) down to US as the end employee demanding higher pay due to the cost of living in our country. Companies are FORCED to leave and go the China/Mexico route due to salaries being a fraction of ours, no benefits of any kind provided, its basically slave labor and no EPA, labor, osha, oeeo, permit, rules (the list goes on) . So off to china/mexico it all goes with Zero quailty control or "technicians" and we ***** because we paid $10 for a item we clearly knew we were rolling the dice on to begin with because otherwise youd be paying $100 because thats what has to be charged to cover the cost of providing a legitimate quality product and follow the "rules".



Look at General Electric, they were a booming American company, they left a toxic legacy in their closed factories while they executives made 100X the amount overseas companies paid their CEOs (e.g. Japan). When they moved everything out overseas they have continued to pillage the company and even with overseas labor they are going belly up, but executives don't give a rats ass as they are still rolling in $$$.

Look at GM (aka Government Motors) we bailed them out and the FIRST thing they did, was build a brand new factory, in BRAZIL! $H!T, what GM still puts together here is made with 95% shipped in components.

And yes it's our greedy government/politicians too. They both are crooked as a tangle of fishing line. Take the EPA for example, they let GE off with superfund sites left soiled. One of the EPA executives took a job at GE after sealing GEs toxic legacy under the rug. When the ugly pollution rises it's head GE will be bankrupted and America will be left to pay for the cleanup that was never done.

So go buy a huztl..........


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 21, 2017)

Who do you think is running the hen house now?


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

Tax breaks for the rich and trickle down economics is a GOP wet dream and has been proven to hurt the working class and benefit only the rich. When the working class is prospering, everybody wins, seems pretty obvious to most clear thinking people.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Nov 21, 2017)

So anyway,
Huztl are sh^t and try their best to scam people. 
Dont buy from Huztl 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 21, 2017)

This says it all


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 21, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> Tax breaks for the rich and trickle down economics is a GOP wet dream and has been proven to hurt the working class and benefit only the rich. When the working class is prospering, everybody wins, seems pretty obvious to most clear thinking people.




Forgetting about LBJs "great society", that made a *permanent* welfare class?

IKEs farewell, and warnings of the military industrial complex?

IKEs "operation wetback", and how laws are enforced rather than ignored?

FDRs start of government welfare, in the name of "helping Americans"? Where are my social security dollars, now, Griz? Pissed away for criminal aliens and those who refuse to work? I'll be SOFL hoping I get ANY of that back.

But I'm glad I'm an American, I'm glad I'm free, ......... but I wish I was a dog, and the government was a tree.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

You mad bro, don't blame me for the failings of the GOP who regularly rob the coffers of private citizens retirement funds to pay for unlawful wars. And Ike was a Repub., the last one in my lifetime I would ever vote for if given the chance.


----------



## dswensen (Nov 21, 2017)

Matt Hogden said:


> So anyway,
> Huztl are sh^t and try their best to scam people.
> Dont buy from Huztl
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Blah, blah, blah. Enough. We get it already.


----------



## stihl saws (Nov 21, 2017)

Everyone is getting way too bent out of shape here. I've bought the 660 and the 440. They both have issues, but I bought them as a toy to play with. No one should expect a all day work saw in a box.
However, it's really nice to put clean parts together on your kitchen table.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 21, 2017)

stihl saws said:


> Everyone is getting way too bent out of shape here. I've bought the 660 and the 440. They both have issues, but I bought them as a toy to play with. No one should expect a all day work saw in a box.
> However, it's really nice to put clean parts together on your kitchen table.


What's up with the 440? I cranked mine up last week and it made me proud.


----------



## stihl saws (Nov 21, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> What's up with the 440? I cranked mine up last week and it made me proud.


It had the throttle rod missing, the intake boot is way too soft in my opinion, and the supplied clamp is worthless bs.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 21, 2017)

stihl saws said:


> It had the throttle rod missing, the intake boot is way too soft in my opinion, and the supplied clamp is worthless bs.


The first kits were missing that rod. Sounds like nit picky stuff. All important and should be there. Should be a runner. I thought you were having issues but just complaints.


----------



## stihl saws (Nov 21, 2017)

Really? So, that's ok? After all the complaining posts you have made about them?


----------



## ZeroJunk (Nov 21, 2017)

I just can't understand why you can't buy a saw with Stihl's same quality or better for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 21, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> You mad bro, don't blame me for the failings of the GOP who regularly rob the coffers of private citizens retirement funds to pay for unlawful wars. And Ike was a Repub., the last one in my lifetime I would ever vote for if given the chance.



And I know the KKK was founded and supported, still is , by Democrats.

Wars? Vietnam? JFK and LBJ clusterfuk!

Yes *all* robbers, but it really started with D-FDR and worsened by D-LBJ. Dispute that!

BTW, I vote independent, registered since 18th birthday as such. Have not voted R- , *only once*, because the DNC nominated Hildebeast. Chew on that. 

But then have never voted for a D- either. Clinton(s) and Obama are a criminal disgrace to Americans. 

Bushes, head for the mountains. Reagan the first real RI*NO *who capitulated to more criminal illegal aliens instead of just enforcing the laws. Before my voting but Nixon just a crook left with JFK/LBJ messes.

They all suck!


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

stihl saws said:


> Everyone is getting way too bent out of shape here. I've bought the 660 and the 440. They both have issues, but I bought them as a toy to play with. No one should expect a all day work saw in a box.
> However, it's really nice to put clean parts together on your kitchen table.


That's an honest assessment, I can't argue with that. As far as politics, ill personally give my word to keep the politics out of saw threads from this point on, now back to you regularly scheduled program.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> And I know the KKK was founded and supported, still is , by Democrats.
> 
> Wars? Vietnam? JFK and LBJ clusterfuk!
> 
> ...


See post# 75 , let's keep politics where it belongs.


----------



## TBS (Nov 21, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> This says it all


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

Lol!


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 21, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> See post# 75 , let's keep politics where it belongs.




See You back in the mudpit then.....


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> The first kits were missing that rod. Sounds like nit picky stuff. All important and should be there. Should be a runner. I thought you were having issues but just complaints.


Can you pleases explain the difference?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 21, 2017)

If a person buys a 660 kit right now what should he expect?


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> If a person buys a 660 kit right now what should he expect?


Diss appointment


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 21, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> If a person buys a 660 kit right now what should he expect?


Gods wrath?
Spontaneous lightening strike?
Lawsuit?
Negative Karma?
I told you so and so's?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm not considering buying another chainsaw of any kind, just wondering whether the kits are still missing parts, have parts that don't fit, bad plating in cylinder, etc. or if Huztl has cleared that up..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not aware of anyone selling complete cloned cars in a box.



Where have you been? This has been going on for a while. 

https://jalopnik.com/5880837/chinese-automaker-builds-picture-perfect-copy-of-ford-f-150-pickup


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 21, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> If a person buys a 660 kit right now what should he expect?


I did an entire video series on the kit just a few weeks ago. You can see everything. I was missing 3 nuts, the worm, my brake band did not have the pin in it. Handle is the pits so I use the excellent wrap. I used about 6 oem parts like piston bearing, pin, circlips, rotor, pawls, decomp and used the HLIC carb. The 380 kit had some very high quality parts in it, the 440 was very good, the 070 was very good. The ms250 kit was crap. A oem 250 is not finished as well as their larger saws. They did fire the company that made the brake bands and the 250 flywheels. I worry about what country gets those parts now but they did make that change. The old bands were great until those pins went missing. Brake bands are very important to us. The new flywheels I think are coming from the same folks that made the ms380 flywheels, some very impressive workmanship.

I just posted about a bad cross cylinder so all these companies need us to hold them accountable. The one guy just said his 440 kit was missing the throttle linkage. That's mind blowing to me. I got one of the first kits out the door, me and tbohn. He noticed in the unboxing video the linkage was missing. Wonder if that was an orginial kit that somehow stayed at the bottom of the trailer until recently.

They box the kits up and store them and pull their orders from the pile. So if they screw up they screw up bad, ever mistake is duplicated. I swear i think it was just recently that they figured out how they kept screwing up. Then you would tell the worker by message hey you screwed up this is missing and they never tried to figure out why. Like every packed box was a ticking time bomb of a problem. Then the worker never was trained on what a good flywheel looked like. So they would say I got a customer with bad flywheel send another. The guy sending it did not know that what he was sending was a bad flywheel. No one showed them in packing.

Take a photo of a good one and show everybody, I don't think that's how their workers are trained.

I know that's been our problem. I raised Cain and I think they got it. Actually they proved it to me. They just gotta fix it for everybody longterm. Only advice I can give is as customers you gotta tell them when they screw up and how they screwed up and not make them hate you by being mean. I got terribly close, I think means sucks. But I was fed up.
I never had the 360, 361, 180


----------



## stihl saws (Nov 21, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I did an entire video series on the kit just a few weeks ago. You can see everything. I was missing 3 nuts, the worm, my brake band did not have the pin in it. Handle is the pits so I use the excellent wrap. I used about 6 oem parts like piston bearing, pin, circlips, rotor, pawls, decomp and used the HLIC carb. The 380 kit had some very high quality parts in it, the 440 was very good, the 070 was very good. The ms250 kit was crap. A oem 250 is not finished as well as their larger saws. They did fire the company that made the brake bands and the 250 flywheels. I worry about what country gets those parts now but they did make that change. The old bands were great until those pins went missing. Brake bands are very important to us. The new flywheels I think are coming from the same folks that made the ms380 flywheels, some very impressive workmanship.
> 
> I just posted about a bad cross cylinder so all these companies need us to hold them accountable. The one guy just said his 440 kit was missing the throttle linkage. That's mind blowing to me. I got one of the first kits out the door, me and tbohn. He noticed in the unboxing video the linkage was missing. Wonder if that was an orginial kit that somehow stayed at the bottom of the trailer until recently.
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is that you condemn them in one post, praise them in the next, and act like my missing parts/issues aren't a big deal????


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 21, 2017)

stihl saws said:


> What I don't understand is that you condemn them in one post, praise them in the next, and act like my missing parts/issues aren't a big deal????


I explained, your confused. It is a big deal.


----------



## stihl saws (Nov 21, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I explained, your confused. It is a big deal.


Yes, the problem is on my end. My apologies to everyone. Thank you.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 21, 2017)

On my post above I might have misworded it a little. I understand the kits weren't the best when they first started shipping them, I was just wondering what NOW to expect..have they improved or do you still have to fight them to get a complete kit that will work..


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 21, 2017)

I put together a 660 kit from HL Supply with the Cross P&C. After about 10 tanks (and I did some milling with it) the piston bearing started to fail.

Others had warned about that bearing, but I did not heed the warnings. My P&C needed some cleaning up, but it runs a good deal stronger than stock, and my 066 with the Cross P&C still runs just fine and it the one in the HL youtube video.

I think the 660 kits are great buys if you like a build challenge, and replace the handful of parts that need replacing. I had to lower the lever in the carb, but after that it was fine. Basically, replace piston bearing, piston pin clips, chain adjuster, decomp valve, and fuel cap and you should be fine. Not a bad deal for the rest of it. I'm even still using their fuel line and filter (but the fuel line was not installed correctly, check everything).

I think the Cross P&C is much better quality, and comes with caber rings.


----------



## Saw2.0 (Nov 22, 2017)

Has anyone ever used Rocky mountain chainsaw kits says ships from the u.s.im after a top end kit for my 046 magnum






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 22, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> If a person buys a 660 kit right now what should he expect?



People here hate the MS660 so much you should be able to get a genuine, fully assembled one in working order for the same price as the Huztl kit.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 22, 2017)

Those who run saws for living tend to buy the best they can get and select models that are pro saw bread winners. Despite this most have a number of backup saws and junkers for spares. Things break & wear on the best OEM saws, I'd hate to go to work each day with hutzl saws, it would frustrate the fork out of you. I get it though guys can build a $1000 saw for $100-$200 and it looks the same & kinda sorta works the same.


----------



## Saw2.0 (Nov 22, 2017)

CR888 said:


> Those who run saws for living tend to buy the best they can get and select models that are pro oven bread winners. Despite this most have a number of backup saws and junkers for spares. Things break & wear on the best OEM saws, I'd hate to go to work each day with hutzl saws, it would frustrate the fork out of you. I get it though guys can build a $1000 saw for $100-$200 and it looks the same & kinda sorta works the same.


I have quite a few saws I'm running religiously I'm questioning whether or not I am gonna like the saw it's 77cc how well is it gonna rip just ok or is it gonna rail so that's kinda were I'm at how much money do I put in to it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 22, 2017)

Big ends failing on the Huztl crap too.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Big ends failing on the Huztl crap too.


I seen the crank bearings go to hell in a hurry and that wiped out the crank also. I am sure they don't know how to measure stuff correctly and or their machinists are not capable of precision work for some reason or another.


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 22, 2017)

Don't buy a kit or an assembled clone if you don't know how, or are unwilling, to modify the parts to work properly. You are likely to need to replace a few parts. 

What the hell would you expect for that price?

People act like the price of these clones or kits are some sort of miracle/mystery. They are made with minimum amounts of untrained labor, probably poorly paid at that. If you can't add your own skill and time, plus likely replace a few parts, you will be disappointed.

My 62cc clone is reliable, light and decently fast. I use it regularly, but I can see there are a few parts that might need attention soon. So I got a nice saw for little out of pocket cash, but quite a bit of my time and skills. I sure as hell would not have provided that time or knowledge to anyone else for cheap!



lone wolf said:


> I seen the crank bearings go to hell in a hurry and that wiped out the crank also. I am sure they don't know how to measure stuff correctly and or their machinists are not capable of precision work _*for some reason or another*_.


That's silly, of course they can - but why would they bother for no profit margin? That reason is _*because we won't pay them to do it*_.

When a manufacturer goes to China, they know why you are there - it's because you want to maximize short term profits. If you gave a damn about the company, employees, customer, product or the future of the business you would not be there. Why should they care if you don't? Should they give you the same quality for nothing? If you wanted that why not have the employees who used to do that keep their jobs?

Same with consumers - what do you expect to get for a fraction of the price?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> Don't buy a kit or an assembled clone if you don't know how, or are unwilling, to modify the parts to work properly. You are likely to need to replace a few parts.
> 
> What the hell would you expect for that price?
> 
> ...


Well I would expect the cases to line up at least and not leak how bout that?


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 22, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> Well I would expect the cases to line up at least and not leak how bout that?


I think it comes down to buyer beware, you buy something cheap, don't expect anything else. Once in a while, you may get lucky and actually have a good running machine, but don't bet you life or livelyhood on it.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 22, 2017)

Then you have @Bedford T that wants OEM quality and seems to think he can get it if he complains enough...SMH.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 22, 2017)

We all know he's a shill, until about a year ago, he had no idea what a pressure , vac test was, lol!


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 22, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> Well I would expect the cases to line up at least and not leak how bout that?


I have no idea what case parts in particular those were, or where they came from or what they cost. Were the bad parts replaced? 

If it was a kit was the parts QC problem noticed during assembly as it should have been? Manufacturing assembly isn't as easy a job as some think. 

My G621 clone didn't have any problems with case castings or so far with bearings or seals, with several years of use. On the other hand the clutch was on backwards, and the cylinder bolt holes were oversized enough to allow a lot of rotation. But I have no complaints given what I paid.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 22, 2017)

A friend of mine brought me 2 - 261's a few years ago , both had been run over and had case damage, opposite sides. There were enough parts to put one good running saw back together. I had already known that the possibility that using unmatched cases was a gamble but I spent around 5 hrs assembling a complete saw, nothing expended but my time. I thought I had beat the odds because the completed saw seemed to run just fine! Long story short, the saw lasted a couple of tank fulls of fuel before it started to screech horribly. It came back to me and I checked everything again thinking that the clutch bearing had gone dry, sent it back, lol and behold, same noise,lesson learned! The saw is now out of commission and will be used as a parts saw. My friend didn't hold it against me as I only received a case of Corona for payment, and he helped me drink it.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 22, 2017)

A chainsaw is a dangerous machine. I have seen how close these copies can be to oem and with the addition of key oem parts will be safe and perform. So if the aftermarket parts we buy are subpar, I mentioned in earlier posts, that we needed to hold their feet to the fire. We as a people are so stressed and busy with huge responsibilities that is harder to do that it sounds. So I tried.

But there is nothing wrong having a healthy expectation that parts made by other companies could be as good as Stihl. Those that own a larger Stihl chainsaw and had the pleasure of assembling the ms380 kit would know first hand how high the part quality can be. I am not above pushing my supplier to reach the goal of awesome. FarmerTec is that company for me until I sense it's useless to try. They have the resources and the distribution. People come from all over the world and gather here. Many of them me included buy FarmerTec parts.

Stihl should demand that every silver tech be able to dump a FarmerTec kit out on the table put all the screws in one pile, substitutions allowed  and assemble that kit. It presents immediate teaching opportunities that they would only slowly aquire otherwise.

There are lots of pluses here. And as a group we have a lot of power over them to behave. We should use it wisely


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 22, 2017)

It's sort of like buying SnapOn or Harbor Freight Chit

SnapOn man comes around in the truck every week willing replace anything that is slightly broken........

Well almost.... once a plastic dead blow hammer he wouldn't replace until the sand leaked out. So when we saw him pull in, we put a hachet in the vise blade up and commenced to wacking...we got the new hammer.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> A chainsaw is a dangerous machine. I have seen how close these copies can be to oem and with the addition of key oem parts will be safe and perform. So if the aftermarket parts we buy are subpar, I mentioned in earlier posts, that we needed to hold their feet to the fire. We as a people are so stressed and busy with huge responsibilities that is harder to do that it sounds. So I tried.
> 
> But there is nothing wrong having a healthy expectation that parts made by other companies could be as good as Stihl. Those that own a larger Stihl chainsaw and had the pleasure of assembling the ms380 kit would know first hand how high the part quality can be. I am not above pushing my supplier to reach the goal of awesome. FarmerTec is that company for me until I sense it's useless to try. They have the resources and the distribution. People come from all over the world and gather here. Many of them me included buy FarmerTec parts.
> 
> ...


Just say you and others 'educate' farmertech to the point they are making quality problem free kit saws. What have you achieved? Who is gonna design the new tech for them to steal if farmertech produce oem quality saws. China has no respect for intellectual property & until 'we' as the consumer tell them enough is enough, they will continue to damage all the companies who invested so much designing these products we hold dear. China aint gonna be doing the R&D for the next new FI generation of saws, but I'm sure as hell they'll happily steal it from businesses who invest in OUR lands & sell it to any mug who dumb enough to play ball with them. China is getting a better deal from YOU than your getting from them.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 22, 2017)

CR888 said:


> Just say you and others 'educate' farmertech to the point they are making quality problem free kit saws. What have you achieved? Who is gonna design the new tech for them to steal if farmertech produce oem quality saws. China has no respect for intellectual property & until 'we' as the consumer tell them enough is enough, they will continue to damage all the companies who invested so much designing these products we hold dear. China aint gonna be doing the R&D for the next new FI generation of saws, but I'm sure as hell they'll happily steal it from businesses who invest in OUR lands & sell it to any mug who dumb enough to play ball with them. China is getting a better deal from YOU than your getting from them.



I am only concerned with my wallet. This is not about me. In fact I am going to unsubscribe because I have said all I can. Just trying to shed some light on a confusing issue that we were being affected by.


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 22, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I am only concerned with my wallet. This is not about me. In fact I am going to unsubscribe because I have said all I can. Just trying to shed some light on a confusing issue that we were being affected by.


Before you go, where's my bloody copycat chainsaw winch? until such time as they make a reasonable one, or the costs of the 'original' come way down, I'll keep asking.


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 22, 2017)

The Snap-On man doesn't stop at my house. I have fixed a lot of my old cars and equipment with HF tools though. Maybe this explains some things...


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 22, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> The Snap-On man doesn't stop at my house. I have fixed a lot of my old cars and equipment with HF tools though. Maybe this explains some things...



SnapOn man will help you out wherever you are. I stopped one truck at lunch place/fast food outlet and got tools replaced.

I fix my 9N Ford with what tools fit in the 5" X 6" X 15" toolbox. If it can't be fixed with those you're SOFL

P.S. While we are on this, all of the local Sears stores are closing. I need to go get the crapsmen Chi-Com replacements, for what USA stuff I have that has broken.

In the future there is a used tool place that has old SnapOn Mac SK tools that are USA. I'll buy those before HF chit


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm still using my 40+year old American made tools...China doesn't seem to be able to make a good wrench..


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 22, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> SnapOn man will help you out wherever you are. I stopped one truck at lunch place/fast food outlet and got tools replaced.
> 
> I fix my 9N Ford with what tools fit in the 5" X 6" X 15" toolbox. If it can't be fixed with those you're SOFL


I think you missed the point. I'd like to have Snap-On tools, pro saws, and a $60k pickup, and maybe a BMW. Ain't none of that happening, but I'll keep making my cheap used stuff work. I prefer it that way anyhow.


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 22, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'm still using my 40+year old American made tools...China doesn't seem to be able to make a good wrench..


I love garage/estate sales. New agers don't seem to appreciate just how good the 'old' tools are.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 22, 2017)

I've recently been looking for a replacement for my wife's 2000 rav 4 that has served her well, it has over 250k and still runs fine, just don't know how much longer we can expect it to last. It's had regular service but no major mechanical issues, other than the key fob breaking and leaving her stranded in a parking lot about a half hour from home it's been dead reliable. My search for a replacement turned up some interesting choices. A low mileage Rav 4 that is less than 5 years old will run you upwards of 15k, ouch! A low mileage Beamer or Mercedes under 10yrs old will run you between 4K and 6k. Mind you , low mileage to me is 100k and under. Her car is an all wheel drive and where we live, that is a must, we live at the 3600 ' level and get snow over a foot many times a year. The luxury cars would only be for the times when there is no snow, and I'd keep the RAV for when we want to go visit her son and our grand children in Lake Tahoe.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> I have no idea what case parts in particular those were, or where they came from or what they cost. Were the bad parts replaced?
> 
> If it was a kit was the parts QC problem noticed during assembly as it should have been? Manufacturing assembly isn't as easy a job as some think.
> 
> My G621 clone didn't have any problems with case castings or so far with bearings or seals, with several years of use. On the other hand the clutch was on backwards, and the cylinder bolt holes were oversized enough to allow a lot of rotation. But I have no complaints given what I paid.


MS 200T cases I wanted to test them out and sure enough they were mismatched to the degree of causing a vac leak. Also the bearings in them were sloppy.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 22, 2017)

Good to know, you are the undisputed king of the ms200t!


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 22, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> I think you missed the point. I'd like to have Snap-On tools, pro saws, and a $60k pickup, and maybe a BMW. Ain't none of that happening, but I'll keep making my cheap used stuff work. I prefer it that way anyhow.



Never owned a new cartruck But I've got: 62 willys wagon hurricane 6, 67 CJ5 V6 Buick overdrive, 68 camaro RS/SS 69 LT1 vette motor m21 muncie 12 bolt rear, 73 C10 292-6 (no emmisions 67 carb) m21 muncie trans, ..............newest POS is an 1989 s10 baja 4.3 V6 with all the goodies like trans cooler and bash plates factory. A good part of all those are USA made. 

All my first cars were mostly free and that's how I learned to fix them: 66 valiant, 69 dart, 67 F-100, 73 F-250.........

P.S. only new pro saw I own is the 066 that came with a deal on my sawmill. All the others were freebies I rebuilt or paid not much more than scrap prices for. Almost all have OEM parts, some NOS/OEM. Only aftermarket stuff is Italian.


----------



## gd1996 (Nov 22, 2017)

I restore 60/70s muscle cars... a lot of the parts are made in China, copies of original parts. Not, not as good as the oem stuff, but they don't make it anymore. Like mentioned earlier in this post, there are tons of aftermarket parts for cars, I also agree, no reason to single out chainsaws. Unless they start making every part for every saw they ever made, then we need aftermarket parts. I'd rather have a saw with aftermarket parts that runs and I can use than one with broken/missing parts and not running any day of the week.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 22, 2017)

I used to build and rebuild hotrods in the 60s thru 80s and we actually wanted aftermarket parts on them!


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 22, 2017)

gd1996 said:


> I restore 60/70s muscle cars... a lot of the parts are made in China, copies of original parts. Not, not as good as the oem stuff, but they don't make it anymore. Like mentioned earlier in this post, there are tons of aftermarket parts for cars, I also agree, no reason to single out chainsaws. Unless they start making every part for every saw they ever made, then we need aftermarket parts. I'd rather have a saw with aftermarket parts that runs and I can use than one with broken/missing parts and not running any day of the week.



I brought OEM GM fenders for my camaro for $95 Rear quarter for $145

The fitted block 69 LT1 was < $500 (Hi-nickle w/11:1 TRW floating pins).

Had a friend at GM dealarship back then. But could have got knockoffs for less

I junkyard scrounged a lot of OEM parts.

When I think aftermarket back then it was all USA like Holley Crower TRW and Eldebrock......all gone now as far as made in America


----------



## gd1996 (Nov 22, 2017)

Your talking about aftermarket performance parts vs replacement parts as far as edelbrock etc... I have a 66 gto I'm restoring, last I checked gm does not make new quarter panels or anything else. I'm not going to pay more for some used ones needing work than what I paid for the car. I'd rather have made in straight solid taiwan panels than patched and puttied panels any day of the week.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 22, 2017)

gd1996 said:


> Your talking about aftermarket performance parts vs replacement parts as far as edelbrock etc... I have a 66 gto I'm restoring, last I checked gm does not make new quarter panels or anything else. I'm not going to pay more for some used ones needing work than what I paid for the car. I'd rather have made in straight solid taiwan panels than patched and puttied panels any day of the week.



Well my friend has working OEM tri-power carb setup for a 389 but you'd prefer Chi-Com.....


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 22, 2017)

gd1996 said:


> Your talking about aftermarket performance parts vs replacement parts as far as edelbrock etc... I have a 66 gto I'm restoring, last I checked gm does not make new quarter panels or anything else. I'm not going to pay more for some used ones needing work than what I paid for the car. I'd rather have made in straight solid taiwan panels than patched and puttied panels any day of the week.




GM makes almost NOTHING in USA anymore, new cars or parts. They import the cheap parts and call it "American made"....... remember that factory they built after we bailed them out, in BRAZIL?


----------



## gd1996 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok, so you clearly just hate anything not made in the USA... to each their own. I will buy what I need to fix my junk no matter where it's made. Until someone in the USA steps up to fill the void, then it is what it is. 

I was talking body panels anyways. I have the original carter carb for it.


----------



## TBS (Nov 22, 2017)

Maybe we should take a look at why companies are doing this. You can't blame everything on the current generation because after all it took more than a couple of voting and working generations to get to our present situation.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 22, 2017)

Yea, remember when there were no AM heads for a car, or AM Crank/Rod/Piston??? (At least nothing near affordable). How times have changed!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 22, 2017)

I've got one Corvette left and just getting too old to even think about modifying it. If I was in my 20s that car wouldn't stand a chance! I'd have everything that didn't make it go fast removed but I would also make it almost worthless as far as resale is concerned..


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 23, 2017)

Dahmer said:


> Got a site for Cross? $20-$25 for an air filter is starting to suck. Thanks.


HL has the Cross HD2 filter on the deal of the day fairly often for $3.99!


----------



## Matt Hogden (Nov 23, 2017)

So anyway,
Huztl us sh.t
I have finally got my 361 running
But half of it is now OEM Stihl due to Huztl shiz being utter garbage. So financially,
I should have bought a second hand OEM saw and rebuilt it if it needed it.
This half Chinese/German saw owes me $550Au

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## EdRitchey (Nov 23, 2017)

Wall hanger LOL ain't she cute -


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 23, 2017)

Matt Hogden said:


> So anyway,
> Huztl us sh.t
> I have finally got my 361 running
> But half of it is now OEM Stihl due to Huztl shiz being utter garbage. So financially,
> ...



Here is what I put into a 036 Pro ($244), that was lean seized and I got for free. All parts were OEM/NOS stihl or dealer. The saws bottom end was sound and I could have omitted the clutch upgrade and new B/C ($244 - $98 = $146 ). Those are spares for this and other saws. EVERY replacement part was dealer or NOS/OEM stihl.

And I have 100% stihl and NO HUZTL!








What did I end up with? A Stihl that was as good as dealer refurbished with NO CHI-COM parts at all. Also no fitment issues or cob jobs to make cheap parts fit/work

P.S. It also has a GERMAN Bosch WSR 6 F sparky. I found a big box of those on Ebay and they fit most all of my stihls


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 23, 2017)

The circlips were cheap anyway..Most of the saws I get just need cleaned up and a top end kit. Everybody uses ethanol fuel and probably 50:1 or worse and the HL screws are set at about a half turn. I check the bottom end but most are okay. The plastic is generally broken and I do replace it with either a good used piece or Chicom..around here it'll get broke again anyway..


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 23, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> Here is what I put into a 036 Pro ($244)



Got that beat, trouble is it does not happen very often for me. My MS 440 came to me with a burned up P&C. Turns out, the saw had just been tuned, new HD 2 filter, stihl fuel filter, and plug. But someone set the Hi at 1/4 turn out (instead of the low) and burned the exhaust side. Got an OEM piston (were only $50 a year ago) and cleaned the cylinder and with a timing advance and base gasket delete I have a great running MS 440.

That said, the Cross/MMWS top end on my 066 runs a good deal stronger than stock and has been very reliable so far.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 23, 2017)

MustangMike said:


> Got that beat, trouble is it does not happen very often for me. My MS 440 came to me with a burned up P&C. Turns out, the saw had just been tuned, new HD 2 filter, stihl fuel filter, and plug. But someone set the Hi at 1/4 turn out (instead of the low) and burned the exhaust side. Got an OEM piston (were only $50 a year ago) and cleaned the cylinder and with a timing advance and base gasket delete I have a great running MS 440.
> 
> That said, the Cross/MMWS top end on my 066 runs a good deal stronger than stock and has been very reliable so far.



Got some 066 pictures of cylinder quality, before, and after, install? What happened to make it run better than OEM? Some? Nothing? Lots? Did it fit?

Most all agree here you can't make a silk purse of a sows ear concerning cylinders.....

I've got an all OEM 038M that was free, from a logger friend. Filthy, carb and recoil was full of sawdust. Cleaned that out and ran fine. A newish OEM piston inside still had machine marks. That was pre-2000 and that 038 is my go to 70cc saw, but have two 038S--> 038m conversions too.

I put in more than a $50 piston to the free 038: new 25" ES bar and a RS chain. So Your 440 has me beat, unless I kept the old B/C........well I did but for other saws......

But....... I have a super running 056MII that needed an oil pump, came with NOS 20" stihl bar (never seen a chain), and a complete 026 that just needed a piston............$50. 

I scrounged OEM parts from a free 056 parts carcass to get the pump working. bcorradi (where has he been?) had NOS/OEM 026 P/C for I think $70 back then... so a 056 MII and 026 for $120 w/new 20" stihl bar...whoops the 026 got some new seals too ($14?) :$135 USD for 056 MII and 026 w/all OEM

Happy Holiday!


----------



## gd1996 (Nov 23, 2017)

Last I checked, they are not making these parts new... some still maybe on the shelf hidden here and there, but by this point most is hoarded and sold for well above what it's worth. If I need a piston/cylinder for a saw I'm not spending as much for that as the whole saws worth. That's the only point I need to make... no aftermarket, eventually no oem parts... then what?

I'm building a Cuda right now and half the body will have been stamped in Taiwan. I could never afford the nos sheetmetal... without aftermarket, this car and thousand 1000s would be scrap. But I guess some people prefer that than use something not oem.

My 69 belvedere has over seas stamped quarters and floor pan... guess it's junk and should just scrap it!


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 23, 2017)

EdRitchey said:


> Wall hanger LOL ain't she cute - View attachment 614287


Rossville as in Warrington twp. i knew some Ritchies up on greenhouse rd.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 23, 2017)

gd1996 said:


> Last I checked, they are not making these parts new... some still maybe on the shelf hidden here and there, but by this point most is hoarded and sold for well above what it's worth. If I need a piston/cylinder for a saw I'm not spending as much for that as the whole saws worth. That's the only point I need to make... no aftermarket, eventually no oem parts... then what?
> 
> I'm building a Cuda right now and half the body will have been stamped in Taiwan. I could never afford the nos sheetmetal... without aftermarket, this car and thousand 1000s would be scrap. But I guess some people prefer that than use something not oem.
> 
> ...


 Put an older 426 Hemi in it and it'll be worth a couple of hundred grand...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 23, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> Got some 066 pictures of cylinder quality, before, and after, install? What happened to make it run better than OEM? Some? Nothing? Lots? Did it fit?
> 
> Most all agree here you can't make a silk purse of a sows ear concerning cylinders.....
> 
> ...


 In contrast, the 038 Magnum I got in a trade consisted of mostly the case and crankshaft, had to rebuild the whole thing almost. If I hadn't used aftermarket parts it wouldn't have been worth fixing up..basically what I bought was similar to the Huztl 038 kit less the case, crank, and a few parts to the chain oiler, purchased a few parts at a time..


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 23, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> Got some 066 pictures of cylinder quality, before, and after, install? What happened to make it run better than OEM? Some? Nothing? Lots? Did it fit?



The Cross/MMWS P&C comes with larger ports than stock and generally better port timing. The only work I did on the cylinder was to makes sure the bevels on the ports were good, which I recommend anyone who uses a AM cylinder do.

You can see my saw before & after in the youtube section of the HL Supply website.

The Cross P&C comes with caber rings, and I really also like the piston, lighter than OEM and has skirts.

I doubt they are as durable as OEM, but a lot cheaper and a performance boost to boot. Not a bad combo. I re used the OEM pin, bearing + clips.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 23, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> In contrast, the 038 Magnum I got in a trade consisted of mostly the case and crankshaft, had to rebuild the whole thing almost. If I hadn't used aftermarket parts it wouldn't have been worth fixing up..basically what I bought was similar to the Huztl 038 kit less the case, crank, and a few parts to the chain oiler, purchased a few parts at a time..




Lots of lots of 038 used out there waiting to be saved from the scrap yard. My now running and all my parts 038 were FREE. Maybe I'm a hoarder but I've two parts carcasses with good tanks and cases now, and a box full of OEM cleaned parts to work with. Have all the big items ready to use if needed: cranks, clutches, oilers, ignitions, carbs, plastic,cases and tanks. For new stuff I keep hoses, filters, carb kit, plugs, a NOS 52mm piston kit. For my super to mags I've used both NOS/OEM and tecomec P/C, I have an old NOS Italian tecomec if I need. I don't want to sell the stuff as of now


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 23, 2017)

gd1996 said:


> Last I checked, they are not making these parts new... some still maybe on the shelf hidden here and there, but by this point most is hoarded and sold for well above what it's worth. If I need a piston/cylinder for a saw I'm not spending as much for that as the whole saws worth. That's the only point I need to make... no aftermarket, eventually no oem parts... then what?
> 
> I'm building a Cuda right now and half the body will have been stamped in Taiwan. I could never afford the nos sheetmetal... without aftermarket, this car and thousand 1000s would be scrap. But I guess some people prefer that than use something not oem.
> 
> ...




Just don't let any FAT girls sit on the fenders!



Bust seriously looks like nice work to be proud of.

My best friend let 2 Cudas go he never should of: 1) a 68 formula S w/383 and 727, 2) a 70, 440 ,4 spd pistol grip, w/track pack and dana rear, that one restored is almost hemi territory. 

An older guy I worked with at a lumber mill has a 68 shelby 428 he brought new, still under 40K

Another friend has an original 66 belvedere hemi, all OEM metal never been patched and internals , it shifts into D at 100+ and squeaks the F70s. He R + R all the motor/trans with mopar parts before Lee IMaCOCA

Me, I hoard parts saws. I'm covered for 024/026, 028, 038 , 056 and 036. I'm short on 1122 stuff for my 066 and have a nice early 064 I'm working on. 

The AM 066 P/C you posted looks pretty good, but for a bit more I'd stihl go OEM and have peace of mind. If I have to rebuild something more than once my time is more valuable. 

For my 064 I've got a NOS/OEM P/C that I a got in a strange ebay way......... I purchased a NOS 038M , but 52mm must have been all they checked, I didn't complain.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 23, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> Lots of lots of 038 used out there waiting to be saved from the scrap yard. My now running and all my parts 038 were FREE. Maybe I'm a hoarder but I've two parts carcasses with good tanks and cases now, and a box full of OEM cleaned parts to work with. Have all the big items ready to use if needed: cranks, clutches, oilers, ignitions, carbs, plastic,cases and tanks. For new stuff I keep hoses, filters, carb kit, plugs, a NOS 52mm piston kit. For my super to mags I've used both NOS/OEM and tecomec P/C, I have an old NOS Italian tecomec if I need. I don't want to sell the stuff as of now


 I imagine the 028 and 038 stuff is fairly plentiful but believe it or not mine is only the second one I've ever seen around here. I've been to a lot of small engine shops and flea market/yard sales and they're just not there..the 028 stuff is there but not the 038.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 24, 2017)

I just noticed that Huztl is having a Black Friday sale this weekend, stuff is pretty cheap. I'm wondering if they have manipulated the shipping prices higher or is this really a sale? I've never ordered from them before so I don't know how much they were charging for shipping before the sale. Is shipping usually reasonable or not?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 25, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I just noticed that Huztl is having a Black Friday sale this weekend, stuff is pretty cheap. I'm wondering if they have manipulated the shipping prices higher or is this really a sale? I've never ordered from them before so I don't know how much they were charging for shipping before the sale. Is shipping usually reasonable or not?



Throught their website shipping is usually dirt cheap for small parts such as carburetors, carb kits and the like.


----------



## grack (Nov 25, 2017)

I've had 10 order's with them the shipping has not increased with the sale stuff i just ordered.


----------



## EdRitchey (Nov 25, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> Rossville as in Warrington twp. i knew some Ritchies up on greenhouse rd.


Probably related - We have a tree service in the Linglestown are but live in the Rossville/Wellsville area.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 25, 2017)

grack said:


> I've had 10 order's with them the shipping has not increased with the sale stuff i just ordered.


 That's good to know. I'll probably see if I need to order something before the big sale is off...


----------



## gd1996 (Nov 25, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> Just don't let any FAT girls sit on the fenders!



I have measured the floor pans and other panels made by AMD and they are thicker than oem. The fenders I could sit on and I weigh near 240. In fact some of it being so thick, makes it an issue for lining up to oem parts left over... but many people love it cause it's thick they think it makes it sooooo much better. The part you can tell it's not as good as oem is, you can drill through it much easier. But they panels are very strong and very straight. For me, I'll take some straight taiwan panel over a wavy oem panel I'd send countless hours on getting straight. NOS cuda fenders would run 3-4k for a pair... I have 800 in these. I hit a deer, which happens a lot around here, I order some more and won't be too upset.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 25, 2017)

EdRitchey said:


> Probably related - We have a tree service in the Linglestown are but live in the Rossville/Wellsville area.


i'm between Franklintown and East Berlin on 194. WE NEED WOOD !!!!!


----------



## Threewood (Dec 10, 2017)

I don't expect a whole lot out of chinese copies, especially for the price. Nor am I going to use them professionally. I consider them a hobby, much like building a rifle from demilled parts. They are fun to put together, work out bugs and learn how and why they operate. Bonus is they are useful when they are finished.

I have built two, a 361 and 660. The 361 had a few extra parts but was complete. The 660 had a bunch of random extra parts and was only missing 3 M5 nuts for the felling dogs. The jug was nasty, which I cleaned up. And the choke lever didn't work, which I fixed. I have not had major components come bad out of the box so I haven't had to deal with customer service.

A Stihl it is not, and I did not expect one for the price. The 660 kit was $212 shipped (Black Friday sale) and well exceeds my expectations for a chinesium copy.


----------



## Threewood (Dec 10, 2017)

gd1996 said:


> Your talking about aftermarket performance parts vs replacement parts as far as edelbrock etc... I have a 66 gto I'm restoring, last I checked gm does not make new quarter panels or anything else. I'm not going to pay more for some used ones needing work than what I paid for the car. I'd rather have made in straight solid taiwan panels than patched and puttied panels any day of the week.



I have more experience with Mopar, but the new replacement panels are not as good as anything oem. Including AMD, who has Mopars blessing to stamp replacement panels. I believe they are made in Taiwan and the few that I used were not crisp and all needed work to fit. Dutchman panel, tail panel, floor pans, quarters, etc. I saved as much original metal as I could because it was less hassle. I was fortunate enough to have a rust free roof and front end to use. I would much rather buy a rust free panel that may need some work rather than a repop panel that will not fit well without more work.


----------



## Threewood (Dec 10, 2017)

gd1996 said:


> Last I checked, they are not making these parts new... some still maybe on the shelf hidden here and there, but by this point most is hoarded and sold for well above what it's worth. If I need a piston/cylinder for a saw I'm not spending as much for that as the whole saws worth. That's the only point I need to make... no aftermarket, eventually no oem parts... then what?
> 
> I'm building a Cuda right now and half the body will have been stamped in Taiwan. I could never afford the nos sheetmetal... without aftermarket, this car and thousand 1000s would be scrap. But I guess some people prefer that than use something not oem.
> 
> ...



I like it!! Here is my chinese copy of a 1969 GTX lol


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 13, 2017)

I just made a post and I did not want you guys to miss this. Customers had an issue and i reached out to help many times to help and often it helped. it no longer helps and this is the response i just wrote addressing the latest........................

But what did you do about it?

Did you tell paypal?

At some point you guys are going to have to stand up to them and make them do the right thing. the thing they agreed to. sending you what you sent them money for in advance and they are thumbing their nose at you.

Really, in business, in america, before last year, we had a spine. anytime someone sold you something that was not as described, we would speak up and the merchant would make it right. not now, for some reason, people get run over and all they do is whine. they don't say i am holding you to the deal. you guys try to bargin with them rather than, hey dude you lied to me. fix this right now. do exactly what you said you would do. I hear from people, often, they screwed me and later i hear them say... i am going to see what i can get out of them. you are reaping what you sow. Greed.

here is the real kicker. they have recently began admitting they made a mistake because there is zero consequences to them. when this happens to you and you do nothing you are being a pu*sy. they recently said our workers made a mistake and screwed you. how about we send you a babble for your trouble. this is unbelievable. they must be hordes of people getting screwed and they are ashamed and not doing diddly squat to help themselves or the next buyer, that the really bad part, you are setting the next guy up to fail.. because if a bunch of people held their feet to the fire with paypal this would stop really fast because it would show a pattern and paypal would stop the flow of money. the chinese are scaring me. i will not longer waste my time reaching out to them because they have learned from thier customers, they will, willingly, take it right up the old wazoo and not do diddly except keep coming back and buying. they don't bother training their workers because their workers are simply scapegoats.

its hard to believe they would write their customer and say our workers messed up sorry charlie and you guys just roll over. dang. do you think they will get mad at you? and not sell you cheap things any more? dang. this is scary.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 13, 2017)

I feel like I'm doing my part by not ordering any of the kits. I don't really want to take anybody's side in this, I just don't need or want another chainsaw and I get plenty of experience working on other people's saws. I already own a 250, 361, 038, 372XP, and several others but none were from kits.


----------



## quzick (Feb 18, 2019)

so i have no choice but to write here again 

i ordered some fuel filters with chainsaw sprockets and 2-3 weeks later got only filters. And now they are ignoring my messages ....


----------



## Corncob (Feb 18, 2019)

a. palmer jr. said:


> If a person buys a 660 kit right now what should he expect?


I have put together 2 660 kits and I have an estimated 25 hour a week for going on 50 weeks now and I have had to replace the fuel lines . I run 32:1 amsol in both. There was nothing missing in my kits.


----------



## Corncob (Feb 18, 2019)

quzick said:


> so i have no choice but to write here again
> 
> i ordered some fuel filters with chainsaw sprockets and 2-3 weeks later got only filters. And now they are ignoring my messages ....


ordered some covers for a 660. dealer wanted 90 bucks. huztl 4.36. oil pump $87 huztl $5.31. The plastics were as good as oem and the oil pump you could not tell the difference other than numbers. fuel tank 190 bucks $25 for farmertec which is exactly what H el supply will sell you.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 18, 2019)

quzick said:


> so i have no choice but to write here again
> 
> i ordered some fuel filters with chainsaw sprockets and 2-3 weeks later got only filters. And now they are ignoring my messages ....


 If you want to buy parts from China there are several different vendors beside Huztl. I have bought parts from some and have saved a few that I buy from most often. I guess experience will tell you which ones you can trust the most. Really though I haven't had any of them that were terrible..


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow, can't believe this thread is alive again. Good job. [emoji106]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 18, 2019)

I've gotten some of the knock off carbs, so far so good. Looking at getting another for a Robin brush cutter that's no longer available, even Makita doesn't have one. Last one I saw they had was over $100, still to high even if only 1 was available.

Steve


----------



## Bedford T (Feb 18, 2019)

s sidewall said:


> I've gotten some of the knock off carbs, so far so good. Looking at getting another for a Robin brush cutter that's no longer available, even Makita doesn't have one. Last one I saw they had was over $100, still to high even if only 1 was available.
> 
> Steve


I just paid 85 for one. Farmertec has some good stuff, sometimes when it goes south they will ingored it and that hurts. The carb is the only thing I really want oem. The oil mix and the carb is my insurance policy.


http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 18, 2019)

My problem was the carb I needed, Walbro had discontinued years ago, even getting a kit is hard to find. So it's getting changed over to a different model and brand.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 18, 2019)

I wished they made so old mag case Poulan part kits. 

Steve


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 18, 2019)

I just seen some huztl assembled saw kits on sleezebay cheap with free ship. The scary part is they show a assembled saw but they use the word kit. I’ll stick with the old huskys even if they need fixing.

I’d like to build a hot saw but someone said the Chinese cylinders have chrome chipping when there Ported.


----------



## Bedford T (Feb 19, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I just seen some huztl assembled saw kits on sleezebay cheap with free ship. The scary part is they show a assembled saw but they use the word kit. I’ll stick with the old huskys even if they need fixing.
> 
> I’d like to build a hot saw but someone said the Chinese cylinders have chrome chipping when there Ported.


So replace the cylinder. You can replace a lot of parts in a kit and come way under the cost of a Stihl 

I just built a 200t. Used ones go for 700+. I have a brand new clone and the total valve is likely less than 425 including the 85$ carb. I did same thing on my other kits 660, etc. I put meteors on two. The 200t kit had a beautiful cylinder reminded me of my 070 cylinder finish.

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## weimedog (Feb 19, 2019)

Some interesting information...

http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2014/07/26/how-long-does-a-patent-last/id=50534/

Both Stihl 066's and Husqvarna 372's entered the market in the 1990's. 371 in 1996 + 20 =2016, Last year for "OE" 372's was 2009 here I believe. Therefor those have even been obsolete for 10 years. ( No to me, they are one of my favorites) Think the 066 was out 1990-91 ( +20= 2010-2011 )

What does all that mean relative to this conversation? Nothing. Just raw data.
That ought to stir the pot..


----------

